# Source for Dehydrated Whole Eggs



## 10kUltra (Oct 11, 2018)

Does anyone have a good source for dehydrated whole eggs in bulk? They seem to be very expensive these days.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

10kUltra said:


> Does anyone have a good source for dehydrated whole eggs in bulk? They seem to be very expensive these days.


I am not trying to be a smart ass here but did you try to google it GOOGLE


----------



## 10kUltra (Oct 11, 2018)

Yes, otherwise I wouldn't have asked. I can't seem to find a good source online at a reasonable price.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I dehydrate my own.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Any one can dry their own eggs. Pick them up when they go on sale. 
Crack the eggs into large bowl and whisk to blend. Then pour onto your fruit roll up trays for the dehydrator, or onto shallow sheet pans no thicker than 1/2 inch. Dry in your dehydrator or in your oven on lowest heat with door open until hard and dry. 

Take the finished product and break into small pieces and use your food processor to powder them. 


Or you could get a freeze dryer and freeze dry them, which makes and nice fluffy powder.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

tirednurse said:


> Any one can dry their own eggs. Pick them up when they go on sale.
> Crack the eggs into large bowl and whisk to blend. Then pour onto your fruit roll up trays for the dehydrator, or onto shallow sheet pans no thicker than 1/2 inch. Dry in your dehydrator or in your oven on lowest heat with door open until hard and dry.
> 
> Take the finished product and break into small pieces and use your food processor to powder them.
> ...


That's pretty much my MO. I use a high-power processor to break the big chunks up into a fine powder. Otherwise, you'll end up with lumps when I rehydrate them.

Another important note: It's very difficult to _rehydrate_ them properly. It takes a near-perfect ratio of powder to water to get usable eggs. Too much or too little water renders them useless.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

@Back Pack Hack when I used my dehydrator for this I would always used a half egg half water ratio. if it was used in a recipe I didn't bother, just added them to the dry stuff.

With my freeze dryer they rehydrate much faster and are much easier to use for things like scrambled eggs, omelets and so on.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

We buy Auguson Farms on a regular basis. Works for us.

https://www.augasonfarms.com/dried-scrambled-egg-mix-10-can


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

On a side note, our canned goods stores average about 4-6 years old now. We rotate out as much as we can and to date, I cannot remember opening up a can and it being bad...until this week.

I opened up a can of Progressive Chicken Noodle Soup with a Best Use By Date of 2013 and the contents were congealed in a way that indicated it was not normal. The soup did not smell bad but it looked very strange. I opted to toss it out.

This is a very rare occurance for canned goods in my experience. Just wanted to share that as my dehydrated eggs have a 25 year shelf life. Some have a 10 year if memory serves...


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

https://www.amazon.com/Pasteurized-...39230874&sr=8-3&keywords=Dehydrated+eggs&th=1


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

BTW dentons is bigger
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Augason-...66001f5-46cfa622-22ef9ab59a18a716&athena=true


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> I dehydrate my own.


is that what they are calling in now


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Amazon has some for sale, and it is a good brand; I have seen this brand advertised on a TV show that I trust. 
It is pretty expensive though, a 2 pound can is $28. 







https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0096I5DJ...&pd_rd_r=4c8e421d-cd96-11e8-8922-d5febd524695


----------

